

Improving compaction in Cassandra with cardinality estimation - nickmbailey
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/improving-compaction-in-cassandra-with-cardinality-estimation

======
jeremiahjordan
This is an interesting use of the HyperLogLog algorithm. And yay for less RAM
overhead.

------
cnlwsu
addthis/stream-lib is pretty awesome, we use it also for its stream summary
implementation and has been amazing for identifying things like which
partitions are updated or read the most

